# Art hidden in the blockchain



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 6, 2021)

Did you know that it is possible to upload images and messages directly to blockchains? And unlike most NFTs, they can't ever be deleted.  Uploaded content ranges from marriage proposals to bible quotes to instructions on how to update malware. It's pretty neat.







Relevant articles:








						Explore the Hidden Art on the Bitcoin Blockchain in ‘Message From the Mines’
					

From the beginning, the Bitcoin blockchain has hosted digital graffiti that can never be erased. This software will help you find it.




					www.vice.com
				











						Someone Put the Tiananmen Square ‘Tank Man’ Image in the Bitcoin Blockchain to Troll China
					

TFW you accidentally do a free speech.




					www.vice.com
				











						Hidden surprises in the Bitcoin blockchain and how they are stored: Nelson Mandela, Wikileaks, photos, and Python software
					

Every Bitcoin transaction is stored in the distributed database known as the Bitcoin blockchain. However, people have found ways to hack ...




					www.righto.com
				





			https://decrypt.co/54576/theres-a-biblical-message-hidden-in-bitcoin-block-666666
		



			https://news.bitcoin.com/a-brief-history-of-hidden-messages-in-the-bitcoin-blockchain/
		



			https://cointelegraph.com/news/cybercriminals-use-the-blockchain-to-relay-secret-messages
		


You can see some images and text stored on the blockchain here:


			https://messagesfromthemines.brangerbriz.com/
		



			https://cryptograffiti.info/
		


Here's a guide on how to add your own stuff to the blockchain:


			https://medium.com/blockchainedu/how-to-write-stuff-on-the-blockchain-bdae1704f24d


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Apr 6, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> View attachment 2063328


this made my day


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 6, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> this made my day



There's a good amount of low effort racism and kindergarten tier humor in there.


----------



## Bathsalts (Apr 6, 2021)

Fuck, That's cool I wasn't aware you could do that with blockchain.


----------



## kūhaku (Apr 6, 2021)

If they can’t ever be deleted, you could post embarrassing images of people and there would be no amount of DMCAing or whining that could take it down


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 6, 2021)

kūhaku said:


> If they can’t ever be deleted, you could post embarrassing images of people and there would be no amount of DMCAing or whining that could take it down


Yep. That's the nasty side of it. Most people wouldn't be tech savvy enough to find the images, though.

People have already been uploading stuff like CP.
https://archive.md/0OkCy


----------



## miata (Apr 6, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Yep. That's the nasty side of it. Most people wouldn't be tech savvy enough to find the images, though.
> 
> People have already been uploading stuff like CP.
> https://archive.md/0OkCy


That's a scary sentence to place a link after.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 6, 2021)

miata said:


> That's a scary sentence to place a link after.


Don't worry, it's just a Guardian article about it. There's no cheese pizza in that link.


----------



## Puff (Apr 6, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> There's a good amount of low effort racism and kindergarten tier humor in there.
> 
> View attachment 2063364View attachment 2063354
> View attachment 2063382View attachment 2063388
> ...


Are these images actually uploads or are they putting in links? I was under the impression that blockchain images would be VERY low resolution


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 6, 2021)

Puff said:


> Are these images actually uploads or are they putting in links? I was under the impression that blockchain images would be VERY low resolution


I'm not sure. Presumably both?


> CryptoGraffiti.info monitors the Bitcoin network in real-time and tries to detect transactions that contain either human-readable text messages or files of known formats. When it finds such a transaction, it will be published under the WALL tab. Our decoder is capable of finding even those messages that originate from third parties (such as twetch.app)


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Apr 6, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> I'm not sure. Presumably both?


Do you know if spam works? Would be fun to see somebody set up a bot to promote the kiwifarms.


----------



## Puff (Apr 6, 2021)

Right now it appears to be all anime girls and some guy's vacation photos. What motivates this?



Edit:


Oban Lazcano Kamz said:


> Do you know if spam works? Would be fun to see somebody set up a bot to promote the kiwifarms.


It costs coin. IDK the details but you've got to send bitcoin to make it happen and there's a transfer cost. 


Also the photos are 10ish kb while the animu is much larger at around 140


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 6, 2021)

Oban Lazcano Kamz said:


> Do you know if spam works? Would be fun to see somebody set up a bot to promote the kiwifarms.


It works.

I think you need to spend a bit of crypto every time you upload something, though.



Puff said:


> Right now it appears to be all anime girls and some guy's vacation photos. What motivates this?
> View attachment 2065396


I think it might be people posting on twetch.app .


> Rethinking the Internet​On Twetch, interactions are micropayments. All of your content on Twetch is signed by you and stored on the blockchain, so it is always accessible to you.


If I understand correctly, it's social media that sends all your posts to the blockchain.


----------



## Puff (Apr 6, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> It works.
> View attachment 2065422
> I think you need to spend a bit of crypto every time you upload something, though.
> 
> ...


I knew that this stuff was possible for a while, but didn't know it was widespread.

Does this make the government censor more or less?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 6, 2021)

Puff said:


> I knew that this stuff was possible for a while, but didn't know it was widespread.
> 
> Does this make the government censor more or less?


The government can't censor it without banning crypto altogether, that's why someone uploaded stuff related to Tiananmen square to the bitcoin blockchain as mentioned in one of the articles in the OP.
https://archive.md/vbfaWI wouldn't say this stuff is widespread. It's getting more attention than it did years ago, but it doesn't seem well known.



Puff said:


> Also the photos are 10ish kb while the animu is much larger at around 140


Sounds like those are probably links, then.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 7, 2021)

We could write the true history of the world in the blockchain and no amount of memory holes and tech censorship could destroy it...


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 7, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> We could write the true history of the world in the blockchain and no amount of memory holes and tech censorship could destroy it...


Or write whatever we want masquerading as the true history of the world, and if things decay far enough people may eventually lose the ability to ever tell the difference.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 7, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Or write whatever we want masquerading as the true history of the world, and if things decay far enough people may eventually lose the ability to ever tell the difference.


Greatest troll of all time.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 7, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> We could write the true history of the world in the blockchain and no amount of memory holes and tech censorship could destroy it...


Yup. I'm not sure how much you need to spend to upload things, but if it's too expensive you could no doubt crowdfund it. I'm sure there's many people out there who don't want their view of the world erased from history.



L50LasPak said:


> Or write whatever we want masquerading as the true history of the world, and if things decay far enough people may eventually lose the ability to ever tell the difference.


That is an absolutely genius plan.


----------



## Puff (Apr 7, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Yup. I'm not sure how much you need to spend to upload things, but if it's too expensive you could no doubt crowdfund it. I'm sure there's many people out there who don't want their view of the world erased from history.
> 
> 
> That is an absolutely genius plan.


A decent percentage of the early message are what I assume to be Catholic prayers.... mostly due to a mining pool using them in signatures. Probably could get some interest, but you'd need the text first


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 7, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Yup. I'm not sure how much you need to spend to upload things, but if it's too expensive you could no doubt crowdfund it. I'm sure there's many people out there who don't want their view of the world erased from history.
> 
> 
> That is an absolutely genius plan.


what if somebody made up some crazy shit about ants the size of foxes who dig up gold


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Apr 7, 2021)

XYZpdq said:


> what if somebody made up some crazy shit about ants the size of foxes who dig up gold


Go full Pliny the Elder and write shit about footpeople, furries and other abominations.


----------



## Puff (Apr 8, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Go full Pliny the Elder and write shit about footpeople, furries and other abominations.
> View attachment 2068482View attachment 2068484


You sure he wasn't just seeing the future?


----------



## usernames can change now! (Apr 13, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Or write whatever we want masquerading as the true history of the world, and if things decay far enough people may eventually lose the ability to ever tell the difference.


reminder that human civilization in the Mediterranean was fucking wiped out by mysterious sea people and we still have no idea who they were or why they did it


----------



## Coffee Shits (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 13, 2021)

https://anedak.com/chat supposedly lets you write on the Kadena blockchain for free.

The only things that can be moderated are imgur links.

Edit: looks like the link doesn't work anymore. RIP


----------



## Enig (Jun 14, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> We could write the true history of the world in the blockchain and no amount of memory holes and tech censorship could destroy it...


Write the truth about Tiananmen Square and see how long it takes for China to ban crypto.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jun 14, 2021)

Enig said:


> Write the truth about Tiananmen Square and see how long it takes for China to ban crypto.











						Someone Put the Tiananmen Square ‘Tank Man’ Image in the Bitcoin Blockchain to Troll China
					

TFW you accidentally do a free speech.




					www.vice.com


----------



## Enig (Jun 14, 2021)

💗Bitchstopher Columbitch💗 said:


> Someone Put the Tiananmen Square ‘Tank Man’ Image in the Bitcoin Blockchain to Troll China
> 
> 
> TFW you accidentally do a free speech.
> ...


The problem there is they encoded an image which doesn't provide much context and requires additional decoding. Putting the facts in plain chinese in there would probably make the CCP take notice far sooner.


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Jun 14, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> Or write whatever we want masquerading as the true history of the world, and if things decay far enough people may eventually lose the ability to ever tell the difference.


It's called we do a little prehistoric trolling, its called we do a little prehistoric trolling


----------



## Pandy Fackler (Sep 27, 2021)

Enig said:


> Write the truth about Tiananmen Square and see how long it takes for China to ban crypto.


102 days.


----------

